# Pour On wormer for sheep?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Conventional thinking has meant you don't use a Pour On wormer for sheep as it isn't absorbed well. Anyone had luck using it off lable? I was planning to use Coopers DeLice again as it had worked so well on Keds before but it occured to me why not use the Ivomec Pour On? (Besides that standing commonly held belief!?)


----------



## len (Dec 24, 2003)

I've used Ivomec drench but felt it had limited effect on keds. My vet recommends Ivomec injectable for keds.

How would you apply the pour-on Ross? Shear a strip down the backbone?

How is Coopers Delice applied?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm thinking the only Ivomec that works on external parasites is the pour on with neither the drench nor the injectable killing any at all. I'm going to call my vet tomorrow on the pour on idea anyhow. When we used the De-Lice (no longer under the Cooper name I see) we just used a pour on gun and made sure we got it down through the wool, no shearing. It worked 100% effectively on external parasites which is why I'm wondering about using Ivomec.


----------



## len (Dec 24, 2003)

interesting...please keep us posted.
the fellow who sheared for me last year said he used Ivomec injectable on his own flock and it worked great. (he hinted that he used higher than label application rate)


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Ross I had found the pour on (wormers) did not work well on sheep, at least here.

Be careful with the injectable wormers only rated for cattle/Pigs,, not only me (way back when) but a lot of over folks I know have had problems.

For external bugs I use Permectrin II with very good results. 
For wormers, over time ended up just using the horse paste wormers also with good results. For me was easier to medicate with a paste wormer than liquids.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've used injectable Ivomec and others with good results on internal parasites and I've used drenches oblets and crumbles too. Just not pour on or paste (because of the cost). Vet's on his way out here now. I just nipped a milk vein because I messed up and used a blocking comb.  Been up all night. I think we're up to 5 sets of twins and two singles since 10 pm last night but I've kinda lost track, not that 7 new mums is a great number but they didn't all come at once. Whats so great about night time for lambing?????


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Goodness, Ross that is one thing I do not miss about raising sheep. The middle of the night lambing.. I feel for you! 

Have a great lambing season.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2004)

Don't mean to sound dumb but what does nipped a milk vein mean? And, I feel for you - we are lambing 50 head of first time moms right now - actually have 49 more to go!!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

First timers can be a pain in the rear alright! We had a small tidal wave of lambs today, not that I'm complaining!! I was supposed to paint a neighbor's plow but it didn't happen. A little providence perhaps? It spat rain this afternoon that would have spoiled the finish. Tommorows task. By nipped a milk vein I mean I sliced into a blood vein that supplies the udder with nutrients. I did so with the electric clippers (which I have grown to hate, now I have an older set of cable drives!) that I had put a blocking comb on by mistake. It has less teeth and therefore allowed the vein to slip up into the shearing area of the clippers! A nasty oops, but after my wife held a compress of cotton on it for over an hour and a half it stopped and the vet who checked it later thought all would be well without doing much more than an LA of Pen G and some topical (boroform of coarse) spray.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Soay wont require you to be there at all, if you provide adequate shelter, water and pasture. The only "wormer" I've used is a daily "treat" of whole oats lightly dusted with Diatomaceous Earth. I use the same on my dogfood, corn for the potbellies, etc. Not only does it control worms but also the flies, because it is mixed into the stool, the larvae are killed when they try to hatch.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Not much news on pour on wormers from my vet. Still nothing proven and he's still skeptical it would work. he did offer some insight into why Delice works so well and why it's not similar to Ivomec. Delice goes into the skin but not through, where as (on Cattle) Ivomec passes through the skin to kill internal parasites as well. He's going to check out news from NZ and Aus. for any current testing though.


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info - I guess that is why I didn't know what that was. We only have hair sheep and don't own any type of shearing equipment. Just came in from delivering more lambs, down to 47 more Moms to go! 3 moms down and 5 lambs so far. Sure is nicer lambing them now than in February - don't need all those heavy winter clothes and the lambs are up and nursing in minutes!! 

As for the wormer we usually use Ivomec drench and alternate with valbazen drench except if we worm when they are bred then we use safe guard drench. Used to use injections but just find drench way faster. But we only worm prior to putting them out to pasture in the spring and then in the fall. Have actually been thinking about trying the pour ons - as when my ewes have there summer coat it isn't much different than a cow.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

This is an old post but I was wondering if anyone had anymore thoughts on using a pour on wormer for their sheep?
I have hair sheep and was also wondering if when they shed next year I could do the pour on?

Carol K


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You would think if a pour on works for cows, and keeps fleas off dogs and cats that it would have some effect. If the sheep have wool, you can always part it a bit, or get them right after shearing


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You would think if a pour on works for cows, and keeps fleas off dogs and cats that it would have some effect.


The thing I've always heard is the lanolin in sheep makes it hard for the pour on to get into the skin.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

bergere said:


> Ross I had found the pour on (wormers) did not work well on sheep, at least here.
> 
> Be careful with the injectable wormers only rated for cattle/Pigs,, not only me (way back when) but a lot of over folks I know have had problems.
> 
> ...


Looking at your info, I see we are in the same county. What dilution do you use? I made up a solution to spray my goats with (the biting flies are horrible), but wondered about its effectiveness on the sheep. I used 2.5 cc's in a quart spray bottle. Thanks!


----------

